# Really odd chain link



## Hilldodger (7 Feb 2010)

Just stripping down Daisy Belle, a 1920ish ladies bike, and came across a really odd split link. Instead of a normal spring type it had two tiny screws in place of the normal pins. It is original because the back plate is threaded.

Bet I know why they didn't catch on!

will try to find a makers name.


----------



## bobg (7 Feb 2010)

Never seen one! I'd be interested to know the maker too.


----------

